
Silent Circle new encryption system from author of PGP - pelle
https://silentcircle.com/
======
uncoder0
This is interesting and I am looking forward to signing up! I am wondering if
the Military affiliation of one of the founders will cause hesitation. I am a
founder who has a military background, not nearly as long and impressive as
CDR Hyder, however we currently do not have any public products in the
security market. Does anyone think such an affiliation may cause issues with
certain users?

~~~
apawloski
What kinds of issues do you mean?

------
foogoo1
If it is not open-sourced, one can be sure that it has a backdoor for
governmental agencies

